# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Knabbernde Fische

## Enrico

Gibt es diese spezielle Behandlung der Knabbernden Fische eigentlich schon in Deutschland, oder fällt das unter Tierschutz?

----------


## schiene

kannst du dir zu hause halten..
Kangalfische bzw. Knabberfische, Garra Rufa, Selbsthilfe bei Psoriasis, Akne, Schuppenflechte, Neurodermitis, Fupilz und anderen Hautkrankheiten

----------


## wein4tler

Diese Behandlungsform gibts auch schon in Österreich.

----------


## Enrico

In Thailand wird das ganze aber mehr unter dem Begriff Wellness betrieben. Wäre das in Deutschland auch möglich? Also ich eröffne einen Wellnestempel und setze da Fische ein?

----------


## Robert

Gibts schon: Doktorfische Knabberfische Garra rufa | PRAXIS-JANAFISCHER.DE

----------


## schiene

Es gibt schon einige Anbieter in vielen Städten.
Aber auch behörden welche es unterbinden wollen wie in Augsburg:
Prozess: Stadt verbietet Knabber-Fische im Kosmetikstudio - Nachrichten Augsburg - Augsburger Allgemeine

----------

